# 2006 Jetta Ipod adapter



## jrrivera (May 27, 2008)

I have a late 2006 Jetta TDI and will like to add a DICE Ipod adapter. 
I have the OEM in dash Radio with 6 CD Changer and Sirius radio. The Radio does not have any slots to use the Removal Tools. 
Need to know how to:
1. How to remove the radio and re-install it w/o braking anything. Also do 
I need the Radio removal tools anyway ?. The car only has 23k Miles and 
am trying to keep it as nit as possible.
2. Will the "Dice I-VW-R2" interface properly with this Radio. ( I have not 
seeing any pictures of it in any of the forums.
3. The install II's for the cabling look simple enough , great job.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: 2006 Jetta Ipod adapter (jrrivera)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrrivera* »_I have a late 2006 Jetta TDI and will like to add a DICE Ipod adapter. 
I have the OEM in dash Radio with 6 CD Changer and Sirius radio. The Radio does not have any slots to use the Removal Tools. 
Need to know how to:
1. How to remove the radio and re-install it w/o braking anything. Also do 
I need the Radio removal tools anyway ?. The car only has 23k Miles and 
am trying to keep it as nit as possible.
2. Will the "Dice I-VW-R2" interface properly with this Radio. ( I have not 
seeing any pictures of it in any of the forums.
3. The install II's for the cabling look simple enough , great job.


Hello,
Instructions for installation can be found here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3859371
The i-VW-R2 (i-VW-SAT) kit will interface with your radio, however it requires disconnecting the factory satellite radio, since this kit emulates a sat radio to provide text display. If you really do not want to disconnect the factory sat radio, the regular i-VW-R will work with your vehicle through CD-changer mode, but this kit does not provide the text display. For installation, it's good to have the soft plastic tools to pop off the trim. This radio will not require specific radio removal tools like the older VW models. Let me know if you have any further questions!


----------

